# What can I use to stop the insides of my windows fogging up?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

The only thing that irritates me about my car is the fact that the inside of the window (mainly windscreen and rear window) get steamed up really easily. 

Is there anything I can use to stop this happening, some sort of anti fog stuff that actually works? Anyone got any ideas?

:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd check you've not got a leak somewhere first mate.


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, but I know its not a leak, its a brand new car, and it only happens when somebody is in there, not when its just sat outside. Also happens worse when there are two people in the car too...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't sound right though, new car or old shouldn't fog up, silly question but are the fans on and air vents open or climate running?.

No car should need interior anti fog treatments.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A3 Sport said:


> The only thing that irritates me about my car is the fact that the inside of the window (mainly windscreen and rear window) get steamed up really easily.
> 
> Is there anything I can use to stop this happening, some sort of anti fog stuff that actually works? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> :thumb:


Clean glass does not steam up or if it does it clears quickly



A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I know its not a leak, its a brand new car, and it only happens when somebody is in there, not when its just sat outside. Also happens worse when there are two people in the car too...


This may happen if you carry greasy food inside the cabin, or down a country lane wink wink, but as mentioned earlier, will clear quickly.
So get you glass cleaner out and technique up to par and problem diminished. :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Erm new cars can "leak" as well as old un's you know!! after the easy bit, "cleaning" have a good look at the "possible" other cause, it cant hurt, and may lead you to something that your warrenty could fix!!


----------



## Ingliston (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you have an Audi by any chance? Exactly the same used to happen to mine when brand new. I cleaned all the glass inside with a visor anti fog treatment for motorbike helmets then over the couple of days after that I used that little silca gel pouch to soak up any moisture out of the cab. Seemed to sort it fine.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is the ac on recycle mode all the time?
I find this traps moisture in the car as it doesn't get enough fresh air.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Besides turning the AC on [with warm temp],
im using Rain x anti fog,thats working for about three weeks and then i reapply again.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you have leather seats? I found when I got my car (with leather seats) it would mist up on cold damp days more so than previous cars but literally after a quick blast of the ac it disappears


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Car-pro do an anti fog kit that's brilliant.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

clean the glass with a polish type of cleaner like Zaino Z-12 or Autoglym Glass polish.
After you remove polish residue clean the glass with a strong ipa mixture.
Neat will do fine.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

AG Glass Polish will sort it.

Don't use the air con as anything other than a tempory measure, it will only make it worse when you switch it off.

You may find its worse when the occupants are damp or wet from rain etc.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just turn your air flow up a notch?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

keep the AC on all the time if you have climate control, it keeps the moisture at bay.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Make sure the aircon is on fresh air not recycle , I used to use an antifog on my motorbike helmet looked like a crayon was good stuff


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> keep the AC on all the time if you have climate control, it keeps the moisture at bay.


That only addresses the symptoms not the root cause. As soon as you stop using the A/C the fog will return.

It's like turning the radio up to mask the sounds of a cabin rattle. Fix it at root.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Anti fog products do work to a point but they are fiddly to apply and you always end up with streaks, it's just not worth the hassle unless your car doesn't have A/C. I always run the climate control and the windows never fog up apart from when I first start the car on a very cold morning.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Stop getting up to no good  :lol:


----------



## Mike vas (Mar 28, 2012)

Try replace cabin filter that should help.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> That only addresses the symptoms not the root cause. As soon as you stop using the A/C the fog will return.
> 
> It's like turning the radio up to mask the sounds of a cabin rattle. Fix it at root.


Isn't turning the radio up the right way to fix it? :lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Worked ok my old ford puma , till it packed up


----------



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

Danno1975 said:


> Don't sound right though, new car or old shouldn't fog up, silly question but are the fans on and air vents open or climate running?.
> 
> No car should need interior anti fog treatments.


Possibly the new plastic interior and carpets gassing off. Had this in my Subaru. Made the windows hard to clean. Multiple spasses with stoners helps but I comes back. Takes a month or two to stop


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Am sure a badly chocked polin filter can do this. When i changed mine it cleared this issue up.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> That only addresses the symptoms not the root cause. As soon as you stop using the A/C the fog will return.
> 
> It's like turning the radio up to mask the sounds of a cabin rattle. Fix it at root.


Most cars that I have had with climate control close the outside air flap when the climate is switched off..with Audi you can )or used to be able to) enter the airco system and "read" the iformation there on flap openings etc. I caanot remember what the button codes were to enter the mode though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..stop shagging in it..put demisters on.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> ..stop shagging in it..put demisters on.


:lol:

Never tried it myself but apparently WD-40 is brilliant at this kind of thing, amongst many others! Just make sure to let the smell gas out before going anywhere in it! :doublesho


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike vas said:


> Try replace cabin filter that should help.


+1

A wet cabin filter will fog up your windows.
Had it on my A3 when i had the AC on in summer, 43c outside and 2 fog patches on the inside of the windscreen.

New cabin filter and no problem since.

I'd be very very careful what you use on the inside of the windscreen.
I tried some rainX type stuff on the inside of my Spitfire many years ago as it had no top, it was an absolute nightmare after, seemed to etch into the glass or the laminate.
In the end i had to replace the windscreen.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Like has been said, change your polen filter and or sort the water leak.

The only two that will be responsible for steamy windows. :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Put your coat in the boot. 

My windows are at their worst when I play football then get in the car, have to have the windows open, aircon and heaters dont cut it then lol. 
It's a shame it's a cold related problem, if it only did it in the summer I'd jusy whip the roof off.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

moosh said:


> Like has been said, change your polen filter and or sort the water leak.
> 
> The only two that will be responsible for steamy windows. :thumb:


or not having a clean screen to begin with.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Godderz23 said:


> Car-pro do an anti fog kit that's brilliant.


^ This :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

My fog fight is resigned to the bathroom shaving mirror. Worst car product I have ever bought.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

On a related note, what with it getting colder, who's looking forward to.....










Last year I used some Karlack stuff which didnt stop it, but it seemed to stave it off, where as some cars froze at a certain temperature, mine didnt freeze until a lower temperature. And when it did it wasnt brutal work to scrape off.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> A lot of people agree... it does work, but the mess it leaves on the screen is arguably more irritating than the fog that it stops.


Indeed


----------



## K777 (Oct 2, 2012)

moosh said:


> Like has been said, change your polen filter and or sort the water leak.
> 
> The only two that will be responsible for steamy windows. :thumb:


Or bringing water in on yours and everyone else's feet.
Turn heater up full heat cabin up very hot then open a window so all the moist air goes out.

And don't waste money on anti fog stuff. I did. It's dangerously streaky in low winter sun.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Fog Fight is what you want, great stuff!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I found the glass polish method Didnt work for me


Got some fog fight so will practice on some household mirrors first then try it In the car, I've heard it's quite fussy so dont want to be left with smeary windows


----------

